# What are these babies ? (lots of pics)



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

Please forgive my ignorance... but .... what would you describe these babies as ?

Now 9 days old and I seem to have 4 with fur and 4 without (well a sort of fuzz). Mother is a fuzzy hairless (so I was told) but I was told the babies couldn't possibly be fuzzy hairless as they have whiskers. No idea about the dad as from a pet shop (already pregnant).

They are all gorgeous. Little concerned about the 'fuzzy' ones as they seem so skinny and their skin seems too big for their bodies.





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I have no idea "what" they are but I wouldn't worry about the naked ones I'm sure they will grow into their skin lol but they are definately hairless meeces, who told you they couldn't be??

I have a naked rat and he has whiskers  and when he was small he also looked like his skin was too big for him, but he has indeed grown into it :lol: he's still a bit baggy though!!


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

I posted pictures on the fun mouse forum and they said they def werent fuzzy or fuzzy hairless as they dont have whiskers or they should be curly or something. They said the father was def not a fuzzy and that what they could see there were no fuzzys in the litter (I think there are 4). They also said that if the whiskers were curly then they could be fuzzy but all these babies have straight whiskers. Bizarre... but they are lovely.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

They are fuzzy hairless like we have in this country. Remember the US is different in that they have different genes and there are many hairless ones. All my fuzzy hairless had whiskers, some were curly and some weren't, the babies looked just like that. They will be fine, they are likely to look like the photo you posted of the mother when they get older


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

I am really happy about that as the mother is so charming.... You couldn't fail to love her. She is doing so well too ....she is a much better mother than the black and tan...well she seems to be. She certainly spends more time feeding and cleaning the babies.

On a brighter note ..... the dove I got from you Cait is now thriving after that 'resp inf' business. It did take some time and effort but she is bloody well gorgeous and she loves being petted and does that vibrating thing...really sweet.

My 'brood' is increasing all the time so I am hoping I can rely on you all for guidance and advice. The fun mouse forum has been really helpful but i do appreciated that there are differences.

I am so chuffed.... 4 fuzzys....yay !!!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

How are they doing now? Will you be keeping all the babies or are you looking for homes for them?


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

They are all doing great. I can't quite believe that I have 15 babies and they all seem fine...better than fine actually...thriving I would say. Will post some pictures later as all have opened eyes now and are running around and eating and drinking from the bottle. There are four fuzzy hairless types and they are just too cute/ugly for words.

I am thinking I will keep them all.... although I think I have 10 boys (!!!) and I am hoping that it is not going to be too much of an issue.

Pictures later.... lunch now (even though it's late)


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, that's a sudden population explosion for you then :lol: If the boys are already together (as in both litters) or are introduced at a young age you will probably be able to keep them as a large group without splitting them up. I've had many groups of bucks live together so don't despair!


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

Both litters are together and they are just great. I have a favourite and I've called him Pepe as he has a few white random hairs on his back and a half white tail. If you put your hand in the tank he just runs up your arm and onto your neck.... like immediately. Problem is when you are trying to get others out he is constantly clinging to your arms. He can go fast too...before you know it he is on your neck !!! Cute though !!!

Will def get some pics of the whole lot and hopefully you will tell me what they are even though I know they are nothing special.... they are to me


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ah! Pepe sound adorable!


----------

